# New baby



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Just hatched out my first baby chick.. It's still under its mom.. Any suggestions??


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

garyb said:


> Just hatched out my first baby chick.. It's still under its mom.. Any suggestions??


I'm new at this too but I would prob leave them alone,


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup, just let them be. Make sure they have a low shallow water source and chick feed. Mama knows what to do. Congratulations on the baby!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that the only one? Is she settin on more eggs? I agree nothing extra needed, that's the best case scenario, no brooder, no heat lamp, just provide accessible water and some starter. 
Mama will do the rest.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank y'all.. Just curious, but what is the first thing you do with chicks that are hatched in an incubator?


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Is that the only one? Is she settin on more eggs? I agree nothing extra needed, that's the best case scenario, no brooder, no heat lamp, just provide accessible water and some starter.
> Mama will do the rest.


She still has two eggs she is settin on.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

She is still settin on two more eggs..


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

garyb said:


> She still has two eggs she is settin on.


And she is in the same pen with all the other chickens..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just leave her be.. She will take care of them. Just Monitor them, keep them where they are safe, & nothing (animal) can get to them. I have a nesting box that sets on the ground inside the run, made out of old pallet wood, with 2x4 wire cage on top, the chicks can explore a bit in the bottom of the pallet, and still allows mama to set on eggs in an actual nest. and keep all danger out until they are all hatched and gettin around, then I open it up and they come and go with mama for a couple weeks then they are all on their own. Until a broody hen wants to set again and then do it all over again.


----------

